
CPU time for trivial datastore roundtrip - Google App Engine - ntoshev
http://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine/msg/7957354552707512
======
ntoshev
See the whole thread for details. This is the CPU time you get billed for, the
requests themselves are quite fast.

